# Watch out for leaky glow sticks...



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The glow sticks were a phenomenal idea, kept these 2 guys very happy. Just watch for the leaking ones. If you lay them on your plastic table *THE FLUID WILL MELT THE TABLE*







I found out first hand this weekend. Wasn't to bad just really surprised me when the package says NON TOXIC but it can melt plastic.


















Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wonder what it will do to your skin?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

Thanks for the heads up. I got 400 of them







So far no leakers and I have twisted and bent them into all kinds of wonderful shapes. I will be giving them out on witches night along with some candy. I think the kids will love them and keep them visible.









Do you know what kind leaked???

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vern - You got them cheap off e-bay, Y didn't send them to you from Hanford did he?









Vern even if you dont see the inside joke on this Y Guy will.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I get it! I get it!

Nicely done...

Chet.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

DW just informed me that we also have a melted spot on our countertop due to a leaking glow stick. I think she bought it from Market Day, that school fundraising outfit.


----------



## krt (Jul 30, 2005)

Last year my son (5yr) either bit or bent one too far & while near his face. He came out of the camper screeming. His eyes & mouth were both completely green. I scouped him up & flipped him face up. Then, the wife started spraying water in his eyes. We called poison control on the cell & they said not to worry. Just rinse his eyes out as good as possible & follow up with a doctor. Guess it's supposed to be non-toxic. Poison control told us that it was the 4th or 5th call that night regarding this. 
It's been a year, but that is what I recall. He didn't suffer any long term problems that we ae aware of. And yes, we still let the boys play with them, but you can tell that they are careful with them now. I'm not sure who was more scared.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Vern









Who was that masked man?

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey Vern....is that you???

Howdy!


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

krt, the exact same thing happened to our son one Halloween night. He went to bed after trick-or-treating and was laying on his back waving that thing over his head. Somehow it broke open and splashed right into his eyes. We must have flushed his eyes for five minutes before he stopped screaming. Called the emergency room to find out what to do, and they said "Just hang on...he'll be fine." We never bought another one!


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

This is what happened the 1st time out in our new '06 28rsds: glowstick1 and Glowstick2

Notice that the protective blue plastic isn't even off the drain! I hope I learned a hard lesson! But we will probably still have fun with glowsticks - outside only, please!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've had experience with those things braking and leaving a mess. They are an outside-only toy around our house (and now camper).


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

This reminds me of the time way back when that some of my fellow dorm dwellers decided to decorate the hallways and party guests with the stuff. Everyone had fun until clean up time. They spent about a week scrubbing and painting, but no one had any ill effects (from the glow sticks, we won't mention the adult beverages







)


----------

